# Delt massive golf ball cock sucker



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 20, 2012)

Golf ball sized lump. Not hard like other ive had. Pain extremely bad and sharp. On phone so i couldnt upload the crazy lumpy shoulder. After usually redness that fases doen arm, this bump decided to grow out of knowhere 4 days after. It has now been a week and it feels like it is just a shitload of puss. Trying decide if i should pin it with a 21g and aspirate and see if anything come out, or just give it another day? Any thoughts? Hopefully my body will just fight it. Till then 400mgs ibeuprofen 2-3x/ed

Not red at all. Just extreme sharp pain and very soft. Probably a little bigger than a golf ball, noticable through a frickin shirt!!

Fuck. Had to take an extra day off. No way could i do any upper body


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 20, 2012)

Pinning t400

350mgs e, 50mgs p.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 20, 2012)

clean it and lance it


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 20, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> clean it and lance it



Lance ot as in cut it open? Fuck that haha. Most i would do is draw some of it out. Dont have anything sterile enough to cut it open. If it camel to that i would go to docs. Will pin it tomorrow and see what i can get out if swelling doesnt subside


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 20, 2012)

what was the brand of snake oil you used?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^ abuses placebos yet does not work out


----------



## cube789 (Aug 20, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> what was the brand of snake oil you used?



lol shut up


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Till then 400mgs ibeuprofen 2-3x/ed



LOL @ Ibeuprofen.. you're a lame cunt



stfuandliftbtch said:


> Lance ot as in cut it open? Fuck that haha.



Pussy



azza1971 said:


> what was the brand of snake oil you used?



What do you care you flaming Child Molester! Don't you have Protein reviews to write?



theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ abuses placebos yet does not work out



Say Werd


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 20, 2012)

lmao catman is dying..


----------



## SFW (Aug 20, 2012)

Sacrificing your cat inside of a pentagram and drinking its blood will cure your abscess. Then go to the docs and get a script for vancomycin for fucks sake.


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

SFW said:


> Sacrificing your cat inside of a pentagram and drinking its blood will cure your abscess. Then go to the docs and get a script for vancomycin for fucks sake.



Maybe you need a psych evaluation


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 20, 2012)

Antibiotic MAN


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 20, 2012)

How to video


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

I wanna use Synthol and get JERKED!


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^ I use a Conola/Oilve oil cut mix.

Perfect for non-lifting joo's.

Pm for details.

LE is welcome.


----------



## independent (Aug 20, 2012)

you really should keep your gear away from the litter box.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## LightBearer (Aug 20, 2012)

1000mg z-pack for 3days

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 20, 2012)

is he dead yet?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 21, 2012)

r.i.p catman..we had fun


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 21, 2012)

So long.  Kids + cats + gears = infection


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2012)

i'm guessing he has a really bad fever and will be on in a few days. 


and if he's not this is an interesting tidbit to ponder.

*Postmortem Predation*

A very fancy way of saying, "When you're  dead, you're food."  Apparently, though, our transition from eating to  being eaten varies depending on who is dining and who is being dined upon. A forensic pathologist attending the 1992  American Academy of Forensic Sciences conference in New Orleans related the  following story (paraphrased and plagiarized somewhat): "Sometimes, when an  individual living alone dies unexpectedly, several days may pass before anyone  takes notice.  Some of these individuals may own a dog or a cat, which will  go unfed. In my experience, a dog may go for several days before finally  resorting to eating the owner's body.
 "A cat, on the other hand, will only  wait a day or two.  Just goes to show you which is more loyal.   The next time you're falling asleep on the couch with the television on, take a  look at your cat. He's not watching you because he's enamored of you; he's  checking to see if your chest is still moving."  In the final analysis the  only difference between you and kibble is most of the time you can get away --  right up until you can't.


----------



## justhav2p (Aug 21, 2012)

Pin enough with Saneys dirty socks as alcohol wipes... bound to happen....


----------



## cube789 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Aug 22, 2012)

so he has a lump in his delt bigger than Sils cock??.thats good..


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 22, 2012)

he has a lump the size of your prolapsed anus


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 22, 2012)

that you are obsessed with, good story for your grand kids when they visit you at the insane asylum. guess what kids, there was this mans asshole, i just could not get enough of, the ass occupied all my waking time, i would pretend to talk to it?.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> that you are obsessed with, good story for your grand kids when they visit you at the insane asylum. guess what kids, there was this mans asshole, i just could not get enough of, the ass occupied all my waking time, i would pretend to talk to it?.



lol i can only imagine what your grandkids will think about your anus story..i am sure they will be bursting with pride


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 22, 2012)

well probably not, you need to be obsessed with assholes first, or you have no reason to tell them, fuck your dumb


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> well probably not, you need to be obsessed with assholes first, or you have no reason to tell them, fuck your dumb



lmao monkey brain..even if you dont tell them pics of your corpse looking body and video of your anus is all over the net so its just a matter of time when they see them..


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 22, 2012)

what a delusional prick you are, you are so far from reality its not funny. Where are your pics again? Your just a kid fucka, whos into beastiality scat


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^^^tunamelt


----------



## DOBE (Aug 22, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Golf ball sized lump. Not hard like other ive had. Pain extremely bad and sharp. On phone so i couldnt upload the crazy lumpy shoulder. After usually redness that fases doen arm, this bump decided to grow out of knowhere 4 days after. It has now been a week and it feels like it is just a shitload of puss. Trying decide if i should pin it with a 21g and aspirate and see if anything come out, or just give it another day? Any thoughts? Hopefully my body will just fight it. Till then 400mgs ibeuprofen 2-3x/ed
> 
> Not red at all. Just extreme sharp pain and very soft. Probably a little bigger than a golf ball, noticable through a frickin shirt!!
> 
> Fuck. Had to take an extra day off. No way could i do any upper body



Shut the fuck up and lift bitch!


----------



## collins (Aug 22, 2012)

funny shit


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> that you are obsessed with, good story for your grand kids when they visit you at the insane asylum. guess what kids, there was this mans asshole, i just could not get enough of, the ass occupied all my waking time, i would pretend to talk to it?.




I like your battle tactics, leave a _question mark_ at the end of your insult... one last fuck you.








Even joeys get it hard don't they ?sick cunt


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Aug 23, 2012)

!^^^pointless post


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2012)

it's his cat's after he died. your post seems to be the pointless one unless the point was to announce you are a humorless little prick. dig the hair out from across your ass. 

and has anyone at all seen him online? i'm thinking he's dealing with a serious infection. sepsis???


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2012)

Sepsis requiring intensive care following intramuscular injections: two case reports


----------



## longworthb (Aug 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's his cat's after he died. your post seems to be the pointless one unless the point was to announce you are a humorless little prick. dig the hair out from across your ass.
> 
> and has anyone at all seen him online? i'm thinking he's dealing with a serious infection. sepsis???


Wait noone else has there ass waxed?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2012)

no wonder you are angry. you'll get used to the pain. try a nice after cream. 

have you seen our fallen comrade?


----------



## longworthb (Aug 23, 2012)

Actually I heard that shit called coochie.cream is pretty good for shving might have to try that.and nope haven't seen him. If he does have an absessi feel sorry for him


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2012)

my stepfather had septicemia and i happened to be visiting my mom. i woke up and she was already gardening so i went to go outside. on my way to the front door i could see into their bedroom. my stepdad was still in bed and shaking so hard it looked like the exorcist. i told my mom he needed to go to the hospital. he was thinking he'd sweat it out. she went to get the car and i told her to call an ambulance. he literally could have died. his case was different because his kidneys backed up and pushed infection into his blood but sepsis is still infection getting into your blood. it travels quickly to all major organs after that... 

so if our little cat loving buddy was messing with an abscess, introduced the infection to his bloodstream, lives alone and was thinking he'd just sweat it out... there's a real chance he is cat food.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Aug 23, 2012)

That cat looks like a little bastard


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Lance ot as in cut it open? Fuck that haha. Most i would do is draw some of it out. Dont have anything sterile enough to cut it open. If it camel to that i would go to docs. Will pin it tomorrow and see what i can get out if swelling doesnt subside



last post in 5 days now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> last post in 5 days now.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 25, 2012)

now that he's dead we need to decide who's taking his cat(cat tower included),iguana and bunch of placebos he bought of craiglist..any ideas?


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 25, 2012)

I want the Centrum Silver


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2012)

see crazy cat laydee post. i'll have to build a barn.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 25, 2012)

I will play devils (angels?) advocate here and hope OP sees the light and gets better. Not only physically but mentally, he seems very unstable and his priorities seem backwards.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> now that he's dead we need to decide who's taking his cat(cat tower included),iguana and bunch of placebos he bought of craiglist..any ideas?



Tesla has quite an interest in cats.... Especially their poopers


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't worry, cat boy lives with his parents.


Little Wing said:


> my stepfather had septicemia and i happened to be visiting my mom. i woke up and she was already gardening so i went to go outside. on my way to the front door i could see into their bedroom. my stepdad was still in bed and shaking so hard it looked like the exorcist. i told my mom he needed to go to the hospital. he was thinking he'd sweat it out. she went to get the car and i told her to call an ambulance. he literally could have died. his case was different because his kidneys backed up and pushed infection into his blood but sepsis is still infection getting into your blood. it travels quickly to all major organs after that...
> 
> so if our little cat loving buddy was messing with an abscess, introduced the infection to his bloodstream, lives alone and was thinking he'd just sweat it out... there's a real chance he is cat food.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2012)

he's probably going to have quite a story to tell if and when he comes back. i hope the hell there's no photographs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> he's probably going to have quite a story to tell if and when he comes back. i hope the hell there's no photographs.



Hell come back the same retarded cocksucker he was before he left


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Hell come back the same retarded cocksucker he was before he left



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cube789 (Aug 28, 2012)

stfuandrestinpeace


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> see crazy cat laydee post. i'll have to build a barn. [/QUOT
> 
> You, Me, catnip monopoly, it could work!? Right?!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

throw in a pit bull, change the monopoly to scrabble and you got a deal.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## blergs. (Aug 30, 2012)

I had 2 or 3 steril absessed . one i draw some stuff out and lfet it (quad) and it wnt away. one on glute and one (or 2) on delts.
but they NEVER hurt like you are saying. and didnt seem as big and went away afer 2-3 weeks.

wach it. 
and dont overpin the same spot or it can happen regardlessof the gear. give each stpot ATLEAST 1 week if not 2-3 between shots ot same spot.

good luck man!


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> throw in a pit bull, change the monopoly to scrabble and you got a deal.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

nice


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2012)

i can't rep you again yet.... how about dinner? 


is this too rude when our little comrade probably isn't even cold yet?


----------



## charley (Aug 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i can't rep you again yet.... how about dinner?
> 
> 
> is this too rude when our little comrade probably isn't even cold yet?



..........he'd be lucky not to be cold or frozen on a slab .........[more important is ...who is taking care of his cat]


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 30, 2012)

He would want it that way


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 30, 2012)

charley said:


> ..........he'd be lucky not to be cold or frozen on a slab .........[more important is ...who is taking care of his cat]



Negged for cockblocking


----------



## cube789 (Aug 31, 2012)

what the fuck happened to this thread
it's like an episode of moonlighting


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Sep 29, 2012)

Im still alive haha. My cat at through my fucking charger again and all i have is this damn phone to log in to. Im alive, still lifting. Up to 205 and still running the test only cycle. 

CAT MAN LIVES


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Sep 30, 2012)

Cut it with grapeseed oil. All is good now even at .9ml instead of .7


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 30, 2012)

thank god..


----------



## SFW (Sep 30, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Cut it with grapeseed oil. All is good now even at .9ml instead of .7



Interesting IP match ya got there


----------



## longworthb (Sep 30, 2012)

The plot thickens


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 30, 2012)

SFW said:


> Interesting IP match ya got there



stfu=theCaptn' ?


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 30, 2012)

^^is the Capt'n pulling a fast one^^^


----------



## chocolatemalt (Sep 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> A very fancy way of saying, "When you're  dead, you're food."  Apparently, though, our transition from eating to  being eaten varies depending on who is dining and who is being dined upon. A forensic pathologist attending the 1992  American Academy of Forensic Sciences conference in New Orleans related the  following story (paraphrased and plagiarized somewhat): "Sometimes, when an  individual living alone dies unexpectedly, several days may pass before anyone  takes notice.  Some of these individuals may own a dog or a cat, which will  go unfed. In my experience, a dog may go for several days before finally  resorting to eating the owner's body.
> "A cat, on the other hand, will only  wait a day or two.  Just goes to show you which is more loyal.   The next time you're falling asleep on the couch with the television on, take a  look at your cat. He's not watching you because he's enamored of you; he's  checking to see if your chest is still moving."  In the final analysis the  only difference between you and kibble is most of the time you can get away --  right up until you can't.



I read somewhere that they eat your eyelids first.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 30, 2012)

chocolatemalt said:


> I read somewhere that they eat your eyelids first.



they eat your eyelids first to get into your skull. Thats where all the nutrients are.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Im still alive haha. My cat at through my fucking charger again and all i have is this damn phone to log in to. Im alive, still lifting. Up to 205 and still running the test only cycle.
> 
> CAT MAN LIVES



cronos rabbit ate through his mouse cord once and caused a mysterious disappearance. welcome back.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 1, 2012)

Same IP? Nah it is def not catp


----------



## charley (Oct 1, 2012)

Yea Bro.......welcome back from the almost dead..........


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 1, 2012)

Hahah i hella should of played it off pretending it was my gf or someone saying that i passed away. Would of been such an epic troll


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 1, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> cronos rabbit ate through his mouse cord once and caused a mysterious disappearance. welcome back.



So are we back on for dinner and...umm....dessert?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 2, 2012)

I have some Hilton Honors points I can donate to you two.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 4, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I have some Hilton Honors points I can donate to you two.




Actually your mom and i used them last weekend...sorry bout that


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 15, 2014)

bump for my mate


----------



## Big Puppy (Nov 15, 2014)

Nothin better than eatin dessert off of a stomach


----------

